# News from seashell



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Hello everyone. I feel I should re-introduce myself here, since I have been away for a while (but have been lurking recently)  

I haven't visited much since our beautiful Jimmy passed away in Nov 06. We don't officially have another cat yet, BUT....there are 2 little kitties who are gradually worming their way into our affections.

We have a donwstairs neighbour who is rather young and irresponsible. She tend to let her little cats fend for themselves rather. So they often end up visiting us.. then they end up having a little snack.. or a little snooze on the bed.

We now have a flat littered with all the usual cat necessities .. food and water bowls, playthings, litter tray even. Partner looks round in dispair and says 'But we don't even have a CAT!' But he loves our little visitors.. calls them 'The Tiddlers' because they are so small compared to big, fluffy Jimmy.

The latest news is that downstairs neighbour is pregnant! This gives me the distinct feeling that we'll be seeing even more of the Tiddlers soon.

I'll try to post more Tiddler news in 'Cat Chat' soon.
Meanwhile, best wishes to old and new friends.

seashell


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

welcome. it will be nice to get to know you properly at last


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

hey if she cant take care of a cat how can she take care of a baby?


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Yes, my thoughts entirely. :? 

seashell


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

seashell. I hope you get these kitties. :wink:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks Des its good to be back. We're having the kitties all next week, as neighbour will be away. So maybe that's a start!

seashell


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

That's a start :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Shelly, I'm so happy to see you! It sounds as if the Tiddlers have adopted you! Welcome home!


----------

